# Öffnen einer Sourcedatei?



## HonndaFahrer (10. Nov 2011)

Hi,

ich habe zu Java-Source Dateien einen link und ich möchte gerne, dass in dem jeweiligen Projekt diese Sourcefile öffne und im Editor anzeigen kann. 
Wo nach muss ich da suchen? "Open source file" ist nicht sonderlich hilfreich beim googeln. Oder gibts da evtl. schon etwas fertiges, dass ich nur noch mit dem parameter befüllen muss?


----------



## bERt0r (11. Nov 2011)

Was benutzt du denn zum bearbeiten deines Projektes? Einen Honda?


----------



## André Uhres (11. Nov 2011)

HonndaFahrer hat gesagt.:


> ich habe zu Java-Source Dateien einen link und ich möchte gerne, dass in dem jeweiligen Projekt diese Sourcefile öffne und im Editor anzeigen kann.



Hallo HonndaFahrer,

so, oder so ähnlich, müsste es funktionieren: [c]editor.read(new FileInputStream("MeinQellCode.java"), null);[/c]

Gruß,
André


----------



## HondaFahrer (11. Nov 2011)

Entschuldigt, war ich wohl etwas zu global.

Ich hab ein Eclipse Projekt, wo ich mir links (pfade im dateisystem oder relativ zu eclipse root) zu source-files speichere. Nun möchte ich die source dateien im jeweiligen projekt im editor öffnen, um daran arbeiten zu können.

wie macht man das?


----------



## Beni (11. Nov 2011)

Doppelklick auf die Datei? In Eclipse, nicht im Explorer! Wie hast du diese Links denn hergestellt? Und wieso "im jeweiligen Projekt"? Eine Sourcedatei sollte so oder so nur in einem Projekt vorhanden sein.

Sorry, aber du verwirrst wahrscheinlich nicht nur mich...


----------



## HondaFahrer (11. Nov 2011)

Ok, neuer Versuch.

Ich hab ein plugin-project in eclipse, wo ich mir pfade zu anderen source-dateien speichere. diese pfade verweisen auf andere projekte im eclipse root ordner.

also pseudo-mäßiger Pfad: PROJEKT-A/PACKAGE-XYZ/SOURCEFILE-FOO.JAVA

und ich möchte nun diesesn link nutzen, um die Sourcedatei auf die diese verweist, in Eclipse zu öffnen. Sozusagen, doppelklick auf den Pfad öffnen Datei Foo.java in eclipse im Editorß

Wie mach ich das? Gibts da eine funktion, die man aufrufen kann, um eclipse zu sagen, es soll eine Datei im standarmäßig damit verbunden Editor öffnen? (in dem fall, halt den normalen java-code editor?)


----------



## André Uhres (11. Nov 2011)

Hallo HondaFahrer,

Ich bin kein Eclipse Spezialist, aber generell würde ich in einer IDE für so was die Datei über das Menü 
"File | Open File..." öffnen und dann den Favoriten hinzufügen.

Gruß,
André


----------



## HondaFahrer (11. Nov 2011)

Hi,

das was ic machen will, ist ähnlich wie eine favoriten-Listen. Ich möchte halt, wenn ich auf ein item klicke (wo dann der pfad zu einer source file in einem projekt hinterlegt ist) aus dem jeweiligen Projekt die source file automatisch geöffnet wird. 

ich möchte explizit keine Interaktion über die GUI, was natürlich funktionieren würde, ist aber nicht das was ich jetzt möchte. Also klick-> source file öffnet sich im editor.


----------



## HondaFahrer (12. Nov 2011)

keiner eine Idee?


----------



## André Uhres (13. Nov 2011)

Vielleicht machst Du besser einen neuen Thread in einem passenden Forum auf. Das hat ja so direkt nichts mit Programmierung zu tun 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Sunchezz (13. Nov 2011)

Doch, ich glaube er will selbst ein Plugin für Eclipse schreiben wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe?!

Jetzt möchte er wissen wie man intern über java eine datei in Eclipse öffnet?!


----------



## Sunchezz (13. Nov 2011)

FAQ How do I open an editor on a file in the workspace? - Eclipsepedia



hilft dir das weiter?


----------

